# Fly Fishing? Hunting?



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone do any fly fishing or upland game hunting?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have done both, but don't do much anymore. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I jig fish for crappie. Just started tying my own jig's this year.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

All of the above.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I do loads of trout fishing in the lakes and streams of the Adirondacks, bass fishing in a privately owned large contained pond that is a monster bass breeding ground....I have a fly rod but haven't gotten along all that well with it.....I hunt small game with a slingshot and occasionally a rifle.....and I hunt Whitetail deer....

Yes, I like to get out n about!









Cheers - John


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

tons of salt water fishing in So cal


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I do loads of trout fishing in the lakes and streams of the Adirondacks, bass fishing in a privately owned large contained pond that is a monster bass breeding ground....I have a fly rod but haven't gotten along all that well with it.....I hunt small game with a slingshot and occasionally a rifle.....and I hunt Whitetail deer....
> 
> Yes, I like to get out n about!
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried fly fishing without the fly rod. You use a bobber before the leader it's easer to cast and works very well. That's the way I fly fish as I don't have much luck with with the fly pole.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

i hunt pheasant, chukar, turkey, doves, and rabbit with a shotgun. I fish largemouth bass and bluegill when I can get at em!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't fly fish that often, im more of a chuck and wait sort of guy







but i do loads of pike fishing, heres a one i caught in autumn:


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

Done fly fishing.Caught a few nice trout and a 14lb 8 oz carp,ill try for pictures!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yes and yes. I started fly fishing and fly tying when i was ten, built my first fly rod a few years later. Started hunting grouse and pheasant when i was 12.

My favorite fish to flyfish for are smallmouth bass, carp, and northern pike, in that order.

catching a fish with a rod you made and flies you tied is much like hunting game with a slingshot or bow you built yourself, very fulfilling.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------

